# Lake Russell Slobs



## UncleIcy (Apr 29, 2021)

Putting on at Pearl Mill last evening, there were about a half-dozen vultures playing defense at the ramp. Someone shot a bunch of nice-sized gar, then dumped the carcasses alongside the ramp for everyone else to enjoy. You sir or madam, whoever you are, are no sportsman/woman. You don't deserve to take advantage of the same public resources as the rest of us. Mama and Daddy should not have spared the belt on you. Shame!


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Apr 29, 2021)

UncleIcy said:


> Putting on at Pearl Mill last evening, there were about a half-dozen vultures playing defense at the ramp. Someone shot a bunch of nice-sized gar, then dumped the carcasses alongside the ramp for everyone else to enjoy. You sir or madam, whoever you are, are no sportsman/woman. You don't deserve to take advantage of the same public resources as the rest of us. Mama and Daddy should not have spared the belt on you. Shame!


It seems every season we hear about this sort stuff and it makes a bad impression for the sport.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Townies no doubt.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 29, 2021)

UncleIcy said:


> Putting on at Pearl Mill last evening, there were about a half-dozen vultures playing defense at the ramp. Someone shot a bunch of nice-sized gar, then dumped the carcasses alongside the ramp for everyone else to enjoy. You sir or madam, whoever you are, are no sportsman/woman. You don't deserve to take advantage of the same public resources as the rest of us. Mama and Daddy should not have spared the belt on you. Shame!


You may be right, or not. Do you fish at Pearl Mill much? If not, I can bring you up to speed on what most likely happened.


----------



## au7126 (Apr 29, 2021)

In


----------



## UncleIcy (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Ray,

I fish Russell 1-2 times a week, but that was only about the 3rd time I got on at Pearl. I'd love to hear your insights if you'd care to share 'em. Just a big mess and a big waste of the resource is all, IMO. But there may be something I'm overlooking.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 29, 2021)

UncleIcy said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I fish Russell 1-2 times a week, but that was only about the 3rd time I got on at Pearl. I'd love to hear your insights if you'd care to share 'em. Just a big mess and a big waste of the resource is all, IMO. But there may be something I'm overlooking.


For many years there have been a couple of real old black men that hang around Pearl Mill and people give them fish. Carp, Catfish, Carp, whatever.  One of them feeds the Garr and carp to his hoggs. Some folks leave carp and Garr for him on right side of ramp. Maybe that was case. That's been happening for 20 years or more.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 29, 2021)

Well there you go ! I bow fished a handful of times...had good luck. Had absolutely nothing to do with the prize, so I quit. I used to drive thru the black side of town and give away fish. People loved it . I cant stand wildlife wasted. Started some good fights like that too..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2021)

I see that in lots of places. And it ain’t for hog food. It’s just trifling laziness.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 29, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I see that in lots of places. And it ain’t for hog food. It’s just trifling laziness.


Pearl Mill is.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Pearl Mill is.


I'm talking about in general.


----------



## UncleIcy (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks for that explanation, sir. I guess I can feel slightly better about humanity.


----------



## sasmojoe (Apr 30, 2021)

They do the same thing at clarks hill


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2021)

Who would feed a gar to a hog?  Waste of great eating


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Aug 11, 2021)

UncleIcy said:


> Putting on at Pearl Mill last evening, there were about a half-dozen vultures playing defense at the ramp. Someone shot a bunch of nice-sized gar, then dumped the carcasses alongside the ramp for everyone else to enjoy. You sir or madam, whoever you are, are no sportsman/woman. You don't deserve to take advantage of the same public resources as the rest of us. Mama and Daddy should not have spared the belt on you. Shame!


Whats wrong with that where else you supposed to put em?


----------

